

Ask HN: Internet Service Plans, upload = download? - cmdlinerambo

Why do ISPs offer internet service plans that don&#x27;t offer equal uploads and downloads?
======
centdev
Because it's easier to regulate knowing more people download / stream than
upload. Only people in general uploading significant data are business or file
sharing.

